# Animal Jump off stem in raw/grau oder wie auch immer die farbe heisst.



## Knacki1 (18. November 2006)

Hi

rede ist von dem hier gaaanz hinten 







Kennt jemand einen Shop wo es den noch gibt? Also genau in der Farbe.

Hab schon bei fast allen Shops angefragt... die meisten kriegen ihn erst in 4 wochen - andere garnicht.

mfg knacki1

Thema kann gerne geclost werden wenn ein shop gennant wurde, der den vorbau noch da hat.


----------



## S!CK (18. November 2006)

hier vllt. ? http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/index.php?id=27


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (18. November 2006)

einfach mal unter paranogarage.de anfragen.


----------



## Knacki1 (19. November 2006)

Hab ich alles schon gemacht - negativ


----------



## BikeBro (19. November 2006)

ich glaub den gibts bei gs-bmx.de


----------



## Knacki1 (19. November 2006)

Hm jo aber halt leider net in der Farbe.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (19. November 2006)

Och Leute die Onlineshops können die Sachen nicht aus dem Himmel holen. Die gibt es nur vom Importeur und wenn der keine hat gibt es auch keine. Die dürfen nicht mal Komponenten aus Amiland direkt importieren das ist vertraglich festgelegt. 

Es kann übrigens durchaus sein, dass die Farbe gar nicht nach Deutschland kommt weil sich der Importeur entschließt die Vorbauten nicht zu bestellen. Ist bei einigen Sachen der Fall.

Also: Wenn ein Shop normalerweise Produkte der Firma hat und dieses oder jenes noch nicht und auch nicht bestellen kann dann liegt das einfach daran, dass es noch nicht in Deutschland eingetrudelt ist. Dann bringt es absolut garnichts, wenn man jeden einzelnen Shop abklappert und anruft bzw. mailt.


----------



## l0st (19. November 2006)

eben bisschen geduld haben


@daniel,komm mal bitte kurz icq,danke.


----------



## Knacki1 (20. November 2006)

Den Vorbau gab es mal... ich hatte halt die Hoffnung das jemand ihn noch auf Lager hat.

Ist mir auch klar dass die Shops nix machen können wenn der Uberhändler des Teil net hat.


----------



## Flatpro (20. November 2006)

Uberhändler? importeur/distributor bitte


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (20. November 2006)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Den Vorbau gab es mal... ich hatte halt die Hoffnung das jemand ihn noch auf Lager hat.
> 
> Ist mir auch klar dass die Shops nix machen können wenn der Uberhändler des Teil net hat.



Ups meine Schuld. In letzter Zeit gab es einige Threads in denen sich die Leute so weltfremd verhalten deswegen hab ich zu viel hineininterpretiert

In dem Falle kann man natürlich Glück haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. November 2006)

hilft dir zwar nicht weiter und hat auch nix mit dem thema zu tun, aber der vorbau passt in raw überhaupt nich an dein bike.....

sido....komm doch bitte mal wieder ins icq...


----------



## Knacki1 (21. November 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hilft dir zwar nicht weiter und hat auch nix mit dem thema zu tun, aber der vorbau passt in raw überhaupt nich an dein bike.....
> 
> sido....komm doch bitte mal wieder ins icq...



Ist nicht für mich... rot blau und dann rawer Vorbau... nein danke.


----------

